# Ok Guys I really need some advice!!!



## Lisa (Feb 8, 2006)

I live in a very rural area, we only have one ambulance service. Our service is  county owned but since it is so small everyone is family or close friends with the family. This same family is very involved in the Volunteer FD.
I am in the volly dept and run as a First Responder, I am also an EMT and fill in at the ambulance service when needed. I get along fine with everyone as far as I know. Recently there has been a position come available at the Ambulance service, I have expressed interest and do have some shifts scheduled for the next couple of months. My problem is the medic I would have as a partner seems to be doing everything he can for me not to get the job. There is another EMT who is also interested in the job and he is the medics "choice". Medic doen't like to work with women...he has personal issues. I have done everything I know to do but nothing is working. I feel Like he finds every oppurtunity to make me look stupid or feel like an idiot. I have only been in the "business" about a year. Help!!!!!
I have a shift on Friday and I am already dreading it! I really would like a job at this service because it is close to the house and I already know the ins and outs. I'm really at a loss as to what to do!!!

Sorry for rambling!Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stevo (Feb 8, 2006)

chavanistic nitwits abound in every profession Lisa, it is a sad commentary on the state of my gender too

~S~


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 8, 2006)

Just don't give him a concrete, evidenced reason to have anything against you.  If you work with him and you do your best and you know your stuff, people will recognize that he doesn't have solid ground to stand on when he complains about you.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 10, 2006)

Do your job, excel at it, improve yourself in it, play well with others, carry yourself professionally....


----------



## NJEMTjoe1267 (Mar 9, 2006)

you need not worry about that medic. apart of ems is working with people you don't like. whether it s a patient or a partner, he will get over it. you took the test and past you have already proved yourself. no matter when you started in ems whether it was 10yrs ago or 1 yrs ago you are always a rookie. you will never expierence everything.

                                                      joe, njemt 1yr


----------



## nyc.ems (Mar 16, 2006)

hey lisa dont worry. do what you have to do,your skills will speak for themselves.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks guys for your response.. things are actually going much better than I expected. I am trying to keep an open mind and do my job. Looks like I am first in line for the open slot!!! WoooooHoooo!!!


----------



## mofiremedic (Mar 24, 2006)

hope you get it. and if u dont just kick him square in the nuts so he cant reproduce!!!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 24, 2006)

mofiremedic said:
			
		

> kick him square in the nuts so he cant reproduce!!!!!


 
Hypothetically speaking.

That's really professional...
You see, fun thing to do.

I see you saying:
You don't like me, so I'm going to injure you, possibly seriously, shatter your wife's dreams of having a family, and your parents dreams of having a grandchild, and cause you lots of embarassing and unnecessary pain for weeks, possibly months... Maybe even years. Bwa ha ha ha.

It will be so funny, when they have to surgically remove your man hood because I want to see you suffer.

rant off.

Wow. That's great.

:wacko:


----------



## VinBin (Mar 26, 2006)

haha TTLWHKR, you didnt seem to enjoy that joke too much...h34r:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 26, 2006)

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## VinBin (Mar 26, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> I was being sarcastic.


 
I know, I know....I was just playing along...-_-


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Mar 29, 2006)

hahahaha,,,,By the sound of him mofiremedic it would be easy to miss the testies, dang nutless wonder that he is. Its people like him that gives women a bad image of men. Blah Blah Blah rant rant rave....etc.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 30, 2006)

*Grrrrrrrr!!!!*

Well it looks like it is back to the drawing board for this ole gal!! I have decided to move on.......a decision was supposed to be made by April 1 but now they have filled April's schedule with part time people. I finally straight out asked the director what the deal was and I got the run around. I went from having 6 shifts in March to having 3 in April. I know I have been doing my job. I have worked a shift or 2 with another medic and he says I do a great job. So.....it is pretty obvious to me that this seems to be a personality conflict (to put it nicely). I hate politics!!! My husband and I have decided to move back towards my hometown (about 70 miles away) Hopefully it won't take too long to find something!!! Wish me luck! I am really frustrated/discouraged!!

P.S. I don't think all men are pieces of s@#! ....... just that one


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 30, 2006)

Lisa, I'm sorry to hear that. But it'll be better to work for a company that handles things professionally and doesn't use those politics against you. My husband is going through the "politics ringer" at work right now too and its messy and really unprofessional. Good luck and look forward to a new job where your skills are actually appreciated!


----------



## futuretoledoemt (Mar 31, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> Lisa, I'm sorry to hear that. But it'll be better to work for a company that handles things professionally and doesn't use those politics against you. My husband is going through the "politics ringer" at work right now too and its messy and really unprofessional. Good luck and look forward to a new job where your skills are actually appreciated!



I couldn't say it any better than that. *points up*

April


----------

